# Clay Snobbles His First King on Fathers Day.



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

What a great day. 

Clay and I went to the GSSP Pier after lunch today with a couple of 706's and a bag of Ballyhoo. Things were kinda slow for a while then a school of Bull Reds the size of Mobile came by. I hooked up one and popped it off, Hooked up another and popped it off then another. Several schools of Jack Creavelle came by and we avoided them. 

Later on after it seemed that things were done for the day, Clay threw his dead bait at a flash he spotted and started the process of sink and swim to the top over and over again. After several sessions of Sink and Swim a good King came up under Clay's bait. Clay looked as if he had been doing it all his life as he teased the wild King Mackerel as he danced the dead Ballyhoo to make it look as if it would be excaping the fate the King had in store for it..... But No......The King bought the Zombie bait and Clay quickly caught up with the sly Kingfish and was on a tight line with it. The King responded to the feel of the pressure of Clay's light mono and did an extremely quick 25 yard donut and left a smoke screen in the water as it left looking for an excape from Clay. 

After a good battle and a well handled rod, Clay's First Snoobled King Mackerel came to rest below the pier and a well mannered Gaff Man did his duty flawlessly. 

What a Happy Father's Day.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Good goin'! Congrats.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice Fish .....................

Robin


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

your hooked now!!!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

That's just badass...


----------

